# MAC - Sculpt and Shape - Dec 07



## lara (Dec 13, 2007)

Place all your *Sculpt and Shape* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Sculpt and Shape* discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 19, 2007)

Bone Beige/Emphasize, Lightsweep/Shadester, Accentuate/Sculpt, Warm Light/ Difinitive


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 21, 2007)

Here you go:
Accentuate and Sculpt in all its glory

























Me wearing it, im nw20


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

*sculpt & Shape duo swatches*














---
nc42


----------



## jpohrer (Dec 28, 2007)

Above is a comparison photo featuring Accentuate/Sculpt and my other highlighting and contouring products.  I am NW15.  Going clockwise, colors are Sunsparkled Pearl Beauty Powder, Emote, Harmony and Strada.  Accentuate is much lighter than Sunsparkled Pearl.  It is more of an ivory, whereas SSP is a champagne.  On my NW15 skin, Sculpt is closest to Harmony in color.  Strada is much pinker than Sculpt.  Emote is rosier than Sculpt.  The duo adds a peachiness to my complexion that I did not get with the other blushes and highlighters.  HTHS!


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2008)

accentuate/sculpt


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 30, 2008)

Lightsweep/Shadester


----------



## lara (Jan 30, 2008)

Sculpt & Shape - Bone Beige / Emphasis


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 30, 2008)

Bone Beige/Emphasize on skin lighter than N 1:


----------



## Meryl (Feb 12, 2008)

Top is Bone Beige / Emphasize  
Bottom is Accentuate / Sculpt


----------

